# Bear KodiaK Compound 45 -65ls



## myrmidon (Aug 24, 2005)

Anyone have any historyor info on a Bear Kodial bow ?
I'm shooting 65 lbs full crank,30 inch draw, 2219 xx75 shafts @ 31 " , golden key hunters Launcher rest , sight is minimal ( love to buy a good used single point sight )


----------

